# Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily



## RGT881 (Jul 11, 2005)

Airbags did not deploy, the interior was pushed in by the loose wheel underneath the car. Resulting injury a broken leg. 
http://accident-audi-q7.skynetblogs.be/


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily (RGT881)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RGT881* »_
http://accident-audi-q7.skynetblogs.be


Well, if the car was just sliding along on the freeway and there was no front impact, it may just have been better for the airbag not to deploy. 
However, that accident really concerns me!!! Losing your tire on the freeway??? - I was just thinking of test driving an Audi Q7 tomorrow to see what I am going to trade my VW Touareg V8 in for...
After reading this story, it won't be the Audi Q7 but more likely the VW Touareg V10 TDI.... Audi is going back to some serious issues again, looks like. Audi, what are you going to do about this accident? Wait until a second confirms a serious problem and possibly kills somebody on the way? You guys gotta get on it fast!!!
Man, good luck for a sound recovery from your injuries.


----------



## RGT881 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily (wkaml)*

They weren't mine, but those of an unfortunate gentleman from Belgium who was riding with his wife, and daughter. Audi is yet to issue any sort of a response.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_
Well, if the car was just sliding along on the freeway and there was no front impact, it may just have been better for the airbag not to deploy. 
However, that accident really concerns me!!! Losing your tire on the freeway??? - I was just thinking of test driving an Audi Q7 tomorrow to see what I am going to trade my VW Touareg V8 in for...
After reading this story, it won't be the Audi Q7 but more likely the VW Touareg V10 TDI.... Audi is going back to some serious issues again, looks like. Audi, what are you going to do about this accident? Wait until a second confirms a serious problem and possibly kills somebody on the way? You guys gotta get on it fast!!!
Man, good luck for a sound recovery from your injuries.

One accident doesn't equal a faulty product line. Give it a rest.
Im sorry this happen, but lets not fire up the crusher for all Audi Q7's.
And while the Q7 and TReg only share about 15% of the parts, some of those include steering and suspension components...


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily (TRegKnowItAll)*

one fault deffinatly dosent mean there is a deffinate manufacturing fault. im not saying there isnt though.
this could have been caused by just a fatigue in the metal. if all these thousend of Q7s have been sold and there is only this one case then it could just be a fluke. also as already stated i woudnt be suprised if its not a shared part from the toureg.


----------



## RGT881 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily (audi_danny)*

There is already one major flow...Q7 is one ugly car, right up there with the Cayenne. I still love the Touareg, especially the facelifted version due out late this year.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily (RGT881)*

UGLY?? You are confused mein heir. Ugly is the Treg's maintenance record.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Q7 looses its wheel at 130kph - crashes heavily (kirklake13)*

Is this a real problem or just somebody that decided to bash on the Q7? How many failures like that so far? Will we see a recall?
Like I said in the CL thank God noone lost their live http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

If this scares you about the Q7 and it makes you want the Treg then go for it. As stated above all the suspension and brake components are the same.
From what Ive seen in the pictures it looks like porosity in the casting that caused the upright to fail.
Airbags only deploy with a large change in velocity. Two cars can hit eachother at 150mph and go into end over end barrel rolls and not a single air bag will deploy because of constant velocity. A car going 35mph into a brick wall is a drastic change in velocity.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMechanic* »_If this scares you about the Q7 and it makes you want the Treg then go for it. As stated above all the suspension and brake components are the same.
From what Ive seen in the pictures it looks like porosity in the casting that caused the upright to fail.
Airbags only deploy with a large change in velocity. Two cars can hit eachother at 150mph and go into end over end barrel rolls and not a single air bag will deploy because of constant velocity. A car going 35mph into a brick wall is a drastic change in velocity.

WHat he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RGT881 (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes, I think this is an isolated incident, though I am certain Audi is looking into it to avoid any future occurrences. As for styling I'm still liking Touareg more, and especially 07 X5.


----------

